# Exterior BBQ gas point for 2006 Trigano Tribute



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We are thinking of fitting an exterior BBQ gas point on our Tribute. We have spoken to Danum who are not sure if this can be done due to the fact that the sliding door would obscure the gas point when open. Also, because of the metal floor, the pipework would have to be routed underneath the van where it would be exposed to damage.

Has anyone ever had a gas pointed fitted to a panel van? If so, any idea of where we could get this done and what sort of price ae we looking at?

Pam & Keith


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Pam & Keith, Fitted a few to Symbol/Symphonies but never to a Tribute, dont know the layout I am afraid but have you a locker/seat box side exposed with the door open? Most vans have gas pipework running under the van at some point. BBQ point approx £32, fitting time 1 to 2 hours depending on pipework complexity & dont forget you need an inline tap as well, pm me if you need further info, Steve


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Steve

Thanks for your info. The only place where we could fit the exterior point would be behind the passenger seat, where there is a cupboard. This would mean cutting through the side of the van. The gas locker is situated right at the back of the van on the opposite side, which means a long run of pipework, possibly quite costly in terms of labour. The gas cooker is at the back too, quite near the gas locker so don't think there would be gas pipes further forward. 

Keith & Pam


----------

